# Verfügbarkeit neue Lenker



## SML (18. Dezember 2019)

ey

kennt jemand bereist die Liefertermine der neuen Lenkerformen?


----------



## yellow-faggin (18. Dezember 2019)

Von mehr Threads zum gleichen Thema kommt die Info auch nicht schneller 




__





						NEWMEN ADVANCED SL 318.0 & 318.20 (Carbon) Lenker
					

Zum Glück schleifen und lackieren die Asiaten aussen fleissig, ins Rohr schaun ja nur die Wenigsten :D  Aber ernsthaft, ich würd mir da nix denken, gerade an der Stelle und bei der Materialdicke. Vermutlich eh nur Harz?   Wenn Du Dir Sorgen machst, dann lass Dir das OK von Newmen geben. Optisch...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

